
Neural Networks and Deep Learning - Anon84
http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/index.html
======
Nicholas_C
I find this stuff fascinating. I would love to study this formally but I only
have a finance degree. What do people study to pursue this at a graduate
level? Math/Comp Science?

~~~
iandanforth
From Hinton's course on coursera:

Recommended Background

Programming proficiency in Matlab, Octave or Python. Enough knowledge of
calculus to be able to differentiate simple functions. Enough knowledge of
linear algebra to understand simple equations involving vectors and matrices.
Enough knowledge of probability theory to understand what a probability
density is.

[https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets](https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets)

------
kumarishan
Still long way to deep learning stuff. I have seen this book in almost same
state in last posts. But the content so far are great, especially for
understanding neural network and hands on experience.

------
guiambros
Again?

I love this, and bought the (unfinished) book since it was 1st announced, but
it's the 3rd or 4th time this is posted here.

The duplicity algorithm clearly needs improvement. Maybe this book could help.

~~~
michael_nielsen
I'm the author. Thanks for the support! And I'm glad you're enjoying the book.

The HN search results suggest that this is the second time the book has made
it to the HN front page.

However, you may have picked up a different impression because the second
chapter -- a largely self-contained introduction to backpropagation -- also
made it once onto the front page. Given that I'm rolling out chapters as I
finish them, this seems to me like multiple posts from the same blog appearing
on the front page. Certainly, the individual chapters are (I hope) far more
substantive than most blog posts.

(For the record, I had no idea this would be posted.)

~~~
guiambros
I've found 8 so far [1][2][3]. Some are exact duplicates, some point to /
while others to /index.html, /about.html, etc.

Note: most submissions were done by real and reputable users, so I'm not
implying any foul play here. Quite the opposite; I backed the original project
on Indie Gogo, and am pleased with the progress so far. Would strongly
recommend anyone interested in the topic to donate to Michael (BTC address
below).

My gripe is with HN duplicity detector, that let people submit equal or very
similar links, over and over again.

 _[1] Book: (some are exact duplicates)_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7920183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7920183)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796703)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7555191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7555191)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7143192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7143192)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801036)

 _[2] Indie Gogo:_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6795285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6795285)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794584)

 _[3] Original Blog post:_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6796917)

~~~
resu_nimda
I believe the dupe detector is left purposely "leaky."

I don't understand what's so wrong with dupes, especially the amount of effort
you've put into this one. I don't see every headline on HN, neither do you,
nor does anyone (I hope). What is your methodology for trawling through the
archives to find interesting things you might have missed? Some people like
having a chance for them to pop up again, which usually indicates that they're
high quality. And inevitably someone will show up in the comments and link all
the old discussions and then people can review those and also start a new
discussion! And if you've already seen it, you can skip it! What's the issue?

Obviously, a massive flood of dupes is not desirable, so there is balance to
be found, but I think they hit it pretty well. They also have to factor in the
wide range of reading habits.

~~~
dang
The policy, which has been stable for a long time and which we intend to put
in the FAQ, is that reposts are ok if an item hasn't had significant attention
in the last year.

In this case, both available chapters of the book have had significant
attention [1,2], so I think a post of its home page has to count as a dupe. If
and when Chapter 3 appears, however, that will make a nice non-dupey post.

(Good luck with the book, Michael!)

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6794308)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7588158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7588158)

~~~
michael_nielsen
Thanks for the clarification. Yes, it would be great to have that policy in
the FAQ.

